# Japanese cuisine



## TooTall (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey


I've been eating as much Japanese food as I can get my hands on lately, what's everyone's favourite??? Ramen? Udon? Bento? Teriyaki?


----------



## Cerise (Apr 18, 2013)

Gyoza, Miso soup, tempura, teriyaki... It's all good.  Not a big fan of sushi though.  One of my favorite Japanese restaurants is Kobe (Japanese Steak House), outside of Palm Springs.

Kobe Japanese Steak House


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 18, 2013)

My favourites in order are... Sashimi, Tempura and Bento boxes.
Love most Japanese foods though.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 18, 2013)

Tonkatsu: Japanese Pork Loin!!


----------



## Cerise (Apr 18, 2013)

If you like fried food, you might like Japanese Fried Chicken - Kara-age:

Chicken Kara-age, AKA Japanese Fried Chicken


----------



## jennyema (Apr 18, 2013)

Real ramen

Sushi


----------



## roadfix (Apr 18, 2013)

Anything from an izakaya would work for me.  I always order a different variety of yakitori for starters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm fairly open to anything but raw squid and raw or cooked octopus.  I have a Japanese cookbook I've been working my way through.  It's English on one side and Japanese on the other.  I got it hoping it would help me with learning Japanese.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 18, 2013)

I like it all but grilled items are probably my favorite. Sashimi and everything else still rock and are eaten in combonation with grilled items.


----------



## SimplyCassie (May 31, 2013)

Katsu curry! Yummmmmm


----------



## roadfix (May 31, 2013)

I'm totally into yakitori now that I'm planning on building a 3 feet long, all steel yakitori grill.  Importing one from Japan is way too expensive as I have priced several.  I can weld one up and already have a design thought in my head.
I've been doing yakitori lately using makeshift setups on charcoal grills and hibachis.  Bit I need a dedicated grill where I can have people sit around and socialize while grilling and drinking as I play chef.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 31, 2013)

Roadfix, do you have a picture you could post of a yakitori grill? We're redoing our backyard and are always looking for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 31, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm fairly open to anything but raw squid and raw or cooked octopus.  I have a Japanese cookbook I've been working my way through.  It's English on one side and Japanese on the other.  I got it hoping it would help me with learning Japanese.



What is the name of the cookbook? Sounds like fun


----------



## roadfix (May 31, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Roadfix, do you have a picture you could post of a yakitori grill? We're redoing our backyard and are always looking for ideas. Thanks.



Here's one genuine grill from Japan on Ebay I've been looking at.  Hope the link works:

Japanese Yakitori Charcoal Grill 30 6 35 4 x 7 0 x H6 3in 900X180XH160MM | eBay


----------



## merstar (May 31, 2013)

I love shrimp shumai, sushi, seafood sukiyaki, tempura, steamed tile fish with ginger, etc.


----------



## Claire (Jun 1, 2013)

Too many to count.  My mother was a military wife, and seemed to wind up with Japanese girlfriends.  As a child my favorite was suki yaki.  Then, as an adult, I moved to Hawaii, and this non-fish-loving woman (also a military vet and wife) fell in love with sushi and sashimi.  When I have a yen for fried food, tempura.  Do not ask me why my mother's friends were all Japanese.  Military life is funny -- all of my childhood friends had French mothers, with the exception of one, and she was French-Canadian.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm fairly open to anything but raw squid and raw or cooked octopus.  I have a Japanese cookbook I've been working my way through.  It's English on one side and Japanese on the other.  I got it hoping it would help me with learning Japanese.



that's a great idea! i've learned a lot of spanish from riding subways and sitting in pubs in nyc where many signs are side by side in spansh and english.

did you know no se apoye contra la puerta, or you could fall out.

or la via del tren subterraneo es peligrosa. you could get run over or electrocuted.

siga las instrucciones de la policia or del tren crew. or again, you might get arrested or hurt, respectively.

no fumar, please. i don't like second hand smoke.

and una mujer embarazada nunca toma sola. so don't buy a mommy to be a drink.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha, I do understand most of that and I haven't used my Spanish for many years.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2013)

come to nyc. i'll buy you a cafe', con mucho sabor!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2013)

coffee flavor I hope!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2013)

i don't think they make anything else.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2013)

hey, how did this turn into spanish coffee.


i like almost all japanese cuisines.

from sushi, to teppanyaki, to udon soups.


----------



## cave76 (Jul 10, 2013)

A site I just found on the Web is

All Recipes | Noob Cook Recipes

It has a lot of Japanese food but also other Asian cuisines and a little plain ol' USA recipes.
I like it because (mostly) the recipes are simple but authentic.


----------

